# 2 filters ?



## Ollie2009 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi everyone so I have a 30 gallon tank and a aqua clear 50 filter and a aqueon 30/40 filter on it. So my ? Is is it ok to have 2 filters and I want to put a aqua clear 30 in and take the aqueon out. I want to put the aqua clear 30 to put just sponge pads to collect floating stuff in water and the 50 to all the bio balls filled to top.and other ideas or is this a bad one.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

2 filters on a tank is absolutely. In fact I prefer it. It allows you to take one off and take your time cleaning or have one plug or stop and not lose any fish. 

As far as media goes, I haven't tried your suggestion. You will generally some some sponge or foam either in each filter or use a sponge pre-filter over the intake to keep the bio-media from clogging with algae and scum. Filters have 2 competing tasks. One is to trap loose crud so you can get it out easier than digging it out of the tank. This is generally called mechanical filtration. The other is host colonies of ammonia and nitrite eating bacteria. The faster the water moves and the larger the surface area of the media, the move bacteria can thrive and the more waste/unit time the filter can deal with. This is biologically filtration. It sounds like you are trying to separate the 2, one in each filter. Its a good idea in theory, divided sumps and in-line filters work this way. But if both HOB filters are pulling from the main tank, it may not work as well as you hope. Lose crud will physically clog up any filter if you don't clean it regularly. 

IME 2 filters that have either foam or floss to catch scrum as well as bio-media (sponge, balls, rings, gravel, crushed coral, old carbon, really whatever) and alternating cleaning them seems to work best.


----------



## Ollie2009 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds good I'll just keep the 2 filter system going but I will change out the aqueon for another 50 aqua clear it has more bio surface.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Iv never had a problem turning my filters off while cleaning and iv never lost a fish from that, but back on subject I keep two filters on most of my tanks. Unless its a planted one then I keep a small one on it. 

My bigger tanks I keep two on. If you don't go with a canister filter I always recomend having two hob filters. It keeps the tanks much cleaner. Also I like to have a 10x turnover rate an hour.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

There is no such thing as too much filtration. I dont know how many times I say that to people a day. Though, there is such a thing as too much flow from filtration/filters. That would be dictated by your setup though, including things like plants, fish, and other decorations and such in the tank. Though I doubt with just HOBs you will have that problem, and its a rather rare issue. 

I will tell you though with those filters you have, its like running complete opposite ends of the market. Aqueon makes the worst HOBs (or close to it) and AquaClear/Fluval/Hagen makes the best HOBs. Either way I would still run the Aqueon as long as you have room for it.

Also the problem with just running the sponges for mechanical filtration is that, sponges dont get the finer particulate matter out, especially the ones made for ACs. AquaClears have plenty of bio material for their size so I wouldnt worry about it. Not to mention if ACs have one bad thing, its their overflow/bypass. Basically that means that they can sometimes make the water flow around finer medias, rendering them useless. So if "polishing" or just getting every little piece of matter out of the water is your goal, I would get something that is a little stronger in GPH and made for finer medias. A good option since you said you might get a another AC is, the Fluval C Series. They are both made by the same company and are both the best filters on the market; the only thing that makes one "better" from the other, is just your use for it, so you cant go wrong with either. I would suggest the Fluval C though for water polishing, because first off it comes with finer mechanical media stock, and has less overflow or bypass issues. Not to mention I found a cool trick (have information about it in the review in my sig) with the wet/dry box it has; if you already have ACs and were planning on getting another one anyways, the Fluval C brings something else to the table, to put it in laymans terms.


----------



## Ollie2009 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes I have the aqua clear 50 now for a month. Just put it in so I can soon replace the aqueon filter I have had for 1 year which seems like it don't do to good. I got the aqua clear for more bio material compared to the aqueon filter and started to read about having 2 filters is better for tank I got blue eye rainbows in tank so flow should not be a problem with 2 filters. ? I have is how long before I should replace the aqueon with the fluval c one.
Aquarium tech you seem to know what I am talking about.like your idea with the fluval c and thanks to all for your responses.
One day would like to replace all my aqueon filter on my tanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A month of running both is likely more than enough. When you first take it off, cut back on feeding for a few days.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I highly doubt you will have the too much flow problem on that tank. I have a 29G that I run with an AC110, Fluval 204, (had) Petco65, and a Rio600+ for my UV sterilizer setup; and although most of the fish in there are bottom feeders (all my favorites are bottom feeders and catfish), I havent seen the fish reacting badly to too much flow. Like I said, its a rather rare occurrence, and usually it has more to do with the fish you have; like Discus and Corys dont like a lot of flow. 

Again, I wouldnt remove that Aqueon if you dont have another tank to put it on, and if there is still room on this tank. If you do have to remove it though, you might be able to just fit the cartridge in front (or behind) the Fluval Cs first/second stage. That way you are cultivating bacteria rapidly to the new filter. After a week or 2 you can take it out and throw it away or do whatever with it. If you can fit the whole cartridge in there, maybe just take a piece from it.


----------

